# Samples???



## figgy1982 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi all
Just wondering if someone can help me out with a question on samples. 
I live about 3 hours from Adelaide, so don't get to a MAC store that often. I mostly buy MAC online, without seeing it (eek), just going by reviews (and hoping the colour in the pic on the MAC site half resembles the actual thing!)
Anyway, I'm going down this weekend, and was wondering if you were able to purchase samples from the stores, and which kind of things you can buy samples of. I already have a (not so small) list of other stuff I'm planning on getting (might ditch the husband for that portion of the shopping trip), but was keen to try out some paint pots/cream colour bases etc, but would rather be able to go home and take my time testing them out as I won't have a massive amount of time to spend in the shop, and don't want to rush into buying something that I regret (cos I have a habit of that).
I haven't come across anywhere on mac.com.au you can buy samples, so I'm assuming you can't?
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

MAC unfortunately don't sell samples - well I have never seen that service offered. However, when I have gone to the stores or counters in the past, the MA's have sometimes given me a sample of the foundation or paint pot that I have been interested in...... The only thing is, they seem reluctant to do this sometimes... So if you wanted like 20 samples or something I have a feeling you might run into some resistance.....

Perhaps you should post your list in this thread and then some of us can offer advice/swatches/info on the products you aren't sure about.... That way you when you go on the weekend you may not need to ask for so many samples??


----------



## figgy1982 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for that!
I figured that might be the response. I'm really only interested in about 3 of the paint pots (the standard, painterly, constructivist, and maybe artifact), and then maybe pearl cream colour base. 
Maybe I'll just do a swatch on my hand when i get there and see what I think, I am trying to get out of the habit of making rushed decisions, it tends to get me nowhere!
If anyone has any strong thoughts on any of these either good or bad, would love to hear them, (but knowing me I will get dazzled by the pretty colours and all sense and reasoning will go out the window!).

Thanks Again!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

^^ Painterly paint pot is a must have for everyone! I use it under any kind/colour of eyeshadow and it keeps my eyeshadow from creasing or fading! So if you only get one thing, then I would definitely recommend this paint pot! Also, the best way to put a paint pot on your eyelid is to either use a 217 brush and blend on the *tiniest* amount, or just rub your finger in the product once or twice and then blend that *all over *your lid...

Constructivist is also really nice. It is a very dark brown, slightly bronzy colour. However, I dont reach for this as much, but it is a great base for a brown smokey eye. I personally like Groundwork better, but that's just my preference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (this page has good swatches of constructivist and groundwork http://www.theshadesofu.com/2008/02/...omparison.html)

I also have pearl cream colour base, but I find it too stark, so I dont reach for it that often to be honest. The colour I do really like is Hush Cream Colour Base. It is a peachy/soft pink colour and I think it is flattering for all skin colours... The swatch that is on the website looks nothing like the product... here is a better picture of the colour....

mac.larahill.com - Face - Creme Colour Bases/Hush

Here is another photo.... Pearl is on the left and Hush in the middle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_X-P5dhvZQm...1600-h/ccb.jpg


----------



## figgy1982 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help!!!
I think my list of stuff to get might have just stretched a little......


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If there is anything else you want to know just ask here or send me a PM


----------



## Honeylust27 (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree - Painterly is a Mac product that I use everyday without fail on my lids before I apply eyeshadow. it just keeps it nicely in place and my eyeshadow lasts all day. Because this one is neutral you can wear it under lighter eyeshadow shades, like pink and beige - as well as under darker colors. This is one you have to buy.


----------



## figgy1982 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help.
I ended up going in sunday, with my big list, and only walked out with one thing! I have to admit, I was very hung over (had a very dear friends 30th the night before, he had flown in from WA so it was a big night), and just did not want to be shopping, not even in MAC! I got constructivist, and have just tried to use it, only kind of opened it quickly yesterday to look at the colour, and it's dried out. The edge of has shrunk away from the edges, I have to really dig at it to get anything out, and it's sooooo not blendable, and sooooo not creamy. My 217 won't pick anything up out of it. I rang MAC at Myer where I got it and they were great, I can send it back, and they will send me out a new one, but they don't have any in stock (story of my life!!!), or they can refund me, so still thinking about what to do. 
So typical, if only I had looked at it before I left the store, still, I probably got the last one anyway so might not have made any difference. Colour is gorgeous however!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 15, 2010)

^^ Aww thats a shame but at least they were willing to refund/send a replacement!


----------



## figgy1982 (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah, she said it was probably from an old batch. She thought if I scraped off the top layer it might be ok, but she said seeing it was already coming away from the edge it wouldn't last too long and she'd hate to see me get no use out of it, she was really nice. I can stick a pin down the edges in between the pain and the jar without touching the paint so it's come away the whole way down so will dry out a lot quicker if air can get all the way down. The top of it wasn't cracked or anything but I really had to rub to get much on my finger, and couldn't really blend it.
 It's just a pain I'm so far away and I can't just drop in and change it, and ofcourse, just my luck they don't have any left either! They said it might take a few weeks to get stock in, so I have to think about if I just want a refund instead.


----------

